
China backtracked on almost all aspects of U.S. trade deal – sources - hsnewman
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-china-backtracking-exclusiv-idUSKCN1SE0WJ
======
mdorazio
Although I don't agree with the way the trade war was started or handled,
being firm on these demands with China is one thing I do give the Trump
administration credit for. Previous administrations have mostly just turned a
blind eye and hoped for the best while ignoring all the downsides of an unfair
playing field with China (aside from military containment strategies).

